# Weather resistant D7100 + Non-weather resistant lens = Non-weather resistant camera?



## Jack2013 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi all,
I pose the above question, does using a lens without a rubber gasket on a D7100 eliminate the weather resistance of the camera?

That by taking the camera out in the rain essentially means the camera might as well not be weather resistant as rain could enter through the lens mount..

Any thoughts are welcome!


----------



## jaomul (Jan 30, 2014)

No thoughts on this, both have to be weather resistant to have a weather resistant assembly


----------



## raventepes (Jan 30, 2014)

I brought my D7100 out in a storm. Heavy rain, thunder, and lightning. While it probably wasn't the greatest idea, and there's a chance that I got lucky, it did survive without issue. Just saying...

*edit*

I should also mention that I had used my kit 18-105 lens.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 30, 2014)

yes technically it does not protect it from the elements if the lens is not weather sealed. Leaks could get in from the mounting plate.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 30, 2014)

Chain = weakest link


----------



## KmH (Jan 30, 2014)

All Nikon DSLRs and lenses are weather resistant. even if they don't have weather sealing.

Weather sealing is just a step up in weather resistance.


----------



## PCimages (Jan 30, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it too much.  I photograph a lot of wake boarding and to get a better perspective I often get on a tube being pulled by the boat.  I use a D7000 (also weather resistant) and a kit lens.  My camera has been drenched by the rider occasionally and I haven't had any problems.  The biggest thing to remember is to dry everything off quickly and don't change the lens when moisture is around the mount. Here's proof that I get a little too close from time to time, 18mm... 



At the end of the day you've just gotta realize that cameras are built to be used, they aren't as fragile as people think they are.  The professionals use cameras in every climate imaginable and they don't have major issues, neither will you!


----------



## sk66 (Jan 30, 2014)

KmH said:


> All Nikon DSLRs and lenses are weather resistant. even if they don't have weather sealing.


To some degree...
The D7100 is rather well weather sealed. This doesn't show a seal around the screens, but they are sealed as well.


FWIW, I've used non-weather sealed lenses in a lot of rain before... almost killed the lens, but the camera was fine. It was a zoom that extended and it sucked water inside itself... had to pull elements to dry it out before it could mold, and I needed to use it in the rain again the next day.


----------



## sk66 (Jan 30, 2014)

PCimages said:


> At the end of the day you've just gotta realize that cameras are built to be used, they aren't as fragile as people think they are.  The professionals use cameras in every climate imaginable and they don't have major issues, neither will you!


Yeah, but none of them swim well. I had to replace my D3 after it tried... IMO, you're pushing it. If you don't care, that's cool. You could certainly replace the D7000 a couple times for the cost of a real housing.


----------

